# female muscle



## Guest

so then how much is too much , i know this is the ladies section but guys this is for you as well,

and do you think how feminie a girl is affects how much muscle they can have on there body with out it affecting there level of attractivness?

example can a very pretty girl with feminie features carry off having more muscle with out her been viewed as too much, where a girl who is considered a ''tom boy'' and doesnt emphasis her feminie features would be viewed as taking her look too far.

this is meant as a light hearted disscusion, please no affensive or personal comments

thanks


----------



## Wendy1466867972

Good point.. so many times I hear people say, how female bodybuilders are 'huge and look like men'

I think if the girl is aware of how attractive she is then she isnt likely to lose that feminine side of her.. but it is possible to lose touch of that feminine side of you..There are things we need to do, such as feet in trainers all the time aint nice!! and hand cream even when you do use gloves...!!! Plus finding clothes to fit nice.. there are ways to not go 'too far'


----------



## Guest




----------



## Wendy1466867972

these pictures are great.. if these ladies wore different clothes.. ie not low cut cleavage showing..or the sexy shorts, none of them would look as feminine..


----------



## 3752

i like the 2nd one down from the top think she is the Betta bodies model a nice mix of muscle and femininity just like your self Rach...


----------



## Mowgli1466867961

Personally I never find muscular girls very attractive, but obviously beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and it's all down to a matter of opinion.


----------



## Tubbylove

Pictures number two from first set and number one from second set are perfect anything more and i thinks its a bit much


----------



## MikeyGG

Tubbylove said:


> Pictures number two from first set and number one from second set are perfect anything more and i thinks its a bit much


Agreed but i think the second picture from the second set of pictures she looks hot too!!


----------



## Zee1436114538

I still think that i look feminine even though i have switched from figure to bodybuilding. My Hubby prefers the figure look but equally still finds me attractive because im just as feminine now as i was when doing figure.


----------



## Zee1436114538

The 2nd was 3 days after i won the welsh over 55kg and the 3rd picture was 6 days after competing at the British finals in 2007 in the o 55kg class.


----------



## bodyworks

personally, i think they all look GREAT! but that won't come as a surprise to many. I think feminine muscularity is very sexy. Much of it is how you carry yourself i think.


----------



## crazycal1

i think alot of women wont admit to liking muscle and alot of men wont admit it either and basically theyre lying, well by that i mean theyre psychology wont let them admit it.

ive got mates who dont train who`re supposedly macho as fook and like to be totally dominant in bed with a woman and i know theyre somehow fearful of a muscular women,to the point where they probly think theyre being a bit gay by finding female muscle attractive(ive soo got one of my mates in mind lol)

vice versa you get i dunno for example the hippy chick who reckons looks arent important who`d deny finding a muscular man attractive cos it`d go against theyre hippy ideals(lol not putting this well but you know me :becky: )

always found it a little odd that theres not more obviously masculine shaved headed female physique competitors around tbh..seems a very natural step to me given how some "male" sports have a predilection of rather butch ladies..

i dog walk for one such lady who strangely enuff is a pe teacher,plays golf and hockey and is footy mad lol (ironically she`d be fcuking great at lifting weights but unfortunately isnt interested, as her gf would be too)

i think the pic of anneluise freitas is a bit too extreme and put there because of it,however i think dependent on youre frame of mind at the time and depending on whether you find the others attractive..most wouldnt say no lol

obviously not everyone likes muscle and it`d be unfair to stereotype them but i bet its a far higher proportion than is portrayed...

saying all that ive never been out with a women who`s trained and actually prefer a woman with curves.

now my missus who readily admits to liking muscle assumes i`d prefer to be with a muscular/fit women and doesnt get why i want to be with her lol,but thats another kettle of bananas.

lol mowgli at youre age i didnt have a clue about half the stuff i`d be into 20 years on :becky:


----------



## webadmin1466867919

The Better bodies model 2nd post 1st pic is nice!


----------



## Guest

Wendy said:


> these pictures are great.. if these ladies wore different clothes.. ie not low cut cleavage showing..or the sexy shorts, none of them would look as feminine..


this is very true wendy these girls are glammed up, i think most of the negative feedback comes when girls are seen either really ripped at a show or unmade up and in normal training wear

x


----------



## Guest

PScarb said:


> i like the 2nd one down from the top think she is the Betta bodies model a nice mix of muscle and femininity just like your self Rach...


She is lovely isnt she paul, she is able to look really muscular in some shots then in others just look shapely

xx


----------



## Guest

crazycal1 said:


> i think alot of women wont admit to liking muscle and alot of men wont admit it either and basically theyre lying, well by that i mean theyre psychology wont let them admit it.
> 
> ive got mates who dont train who`re supposedly macho as fook and like to be totally dominant in bed with a woman and i know theyre somehow fearful of a muscular women,to the point where they probly think theyre being a bit gay by finding female muscle attractive(ive soo got one of my mates in mind lol)
> 
> vice versa you get i dunno for example the hippy chick who reckons looks arent important who`d deny finding a muscular man attractive cos it`d go against theyre hippy ideals(lol not putting this well but you know me :becky: )
> 
> always found it a little odd that theres not more obviously masculine shaved headed female physique competitors around tbh..seems a very natural step to me given how some "male" sports have a predilection of rather butch ladies..
> 
> i dog walk for one such lady who strangely enuff is a pe teacher,plays golf and hockey and is footy mad lol (ironically she`d be fcuking great at lifting weights but unfortunately isnt interested, as her gf would be too)
> 
> i think the pic of anneluise freitas is a bit too extreme and put there because of it,however i think dependent on youre frame of mind at the time and depending on whether you find the others attractive..most wouldnt say no lol
> 
> obviously not everyone likes muscle and it`d be unfair to stereotype them but i bet its a far higher proportion than is portrayed...
> 
> saying all that ive never been out with a women who`s trained and actually prefer a woman with curves.
> 
> now my missus who readily admits to liking muscle assumes i`d prefer to be with a muscular/fit women and doesnt get why i want to be with her lol,but thats another kettle of bananas.
> 
> lol mowgli at youre age i didnt have a clue about half the stuff i`d be into 20 years on :becky:


i think you have hit the nail on the head with the fact, some men think they arent suppose to like a girl with muscle, then some men are intimidated by women who are muscular and lift weights. ive had men who wouldnt look twice at me in the gym, nearly fall over themselves when they see me on a night out dressed up. it tends to be men who lift weights/have muscle who like women with muscle i think this is due to the fact they dont feel imtimidated and the fact they know and have a common respect of how hard it is to build muscle

xx


----------



## EXTREME

Well I really like muscular women, I've dated fitness, figure and physique girls over the years and the only difference to a "regular" girl is their dedication to training and diet instead of Eastenders and Doritos (my Jo recently!).

Picture 2 and 5 is Cecelia Benjaminson who is married to Roddy Benjaminson, they met while being on the Swedish Gladiators show. Cissy was second in the IFBB Worlds Figure class 3 years ago I think. She is absolutely stunning, I only started importing Better Bodies clothes so I could meet her!

I love the look of female sprinters, hurdlers, heptatheletes, pole vaulters, high jumpers and triple jumpers, some lady tennis players and the some of the girls in the WWE and TNA.

Any guy who says "they look to manly" needs to take a look at himself, if he can't handle being with a strong (mentally or physically) woman then thats a reflection on him.

I think Xee looks fantastic in her stage costume and also in her red dress photo, if that is not a great advert for a heavily muscled physique woman looking feminine and sexy I don't know what is.

If Dayana Cadeau, Denise Masino or many of the other Muscle Elegance girls are in the UK and are stuck for somewhere to stay, being the good Christian I am, would happily offer them a roof over their heads for a night or two!


----------



## missuniverse 89

I personally think figure girls should be simple that figure, there has been a huge jump in muscularity, I would like to see this go back to being a little softer, and leave the heavy muscle to the physic ladies.


----------



## Guest

Extreme said:


> Well I really like muscular women, I've dated fitness, figure and physique girls over the years and the only difference to a "regular" girl is their dedication to training and diet instead of Eastenders and Doritos (my Jo recently!).
> 
> Picture 2 and 5 is Cecelia Benjaminson who is married to Roddy Benjaminson, they met while being on the Swedish Gladiators show. Cissy was second in the IFBB Worlds Figure class 3 years ago I think. She is absolutely stunning, I only started importing Better Bodies clothes so I could meet her!
> 
> I love the look of female sprinters, hurdlers, heptatheletes, pole vaulters, high jumpers and triple jumpers, some lady tennis players and the some of the girls in the WWE and TNA.
> 
> Any guy who says "they look to manly" needs to take a look at himself, if he can't handle being with a strong (mentally or physically) woman then thats a reflection on him.
> 
> I think Xee looks fantastic in her stage costume and also in her red dress photo, if that is not a great advert for a heavily muscled physique woman looking feminine and sexy I don't know what is.
> 
> If Dayana Cadeau, Denise Masino or many of the other Muscle Elegance girls are in the UK and are stuck for somewhere to stay, being the good Christian I am, would happily offer them a roof over their heads for a night or two!


i think you are this way because you a comfortable in your own skin. im going to try and find some more pictures of Cecelia Benjaminson because im sure that first pic is an old one im i right in saying she has added some more muscle since then.

ps there is nothing wrong with doritos and eastenders we show just the same dedication to this as we do are chosen sport just not at the same time

xx


----------



## crazycal1

so would any of you competitor type ladies go out with someone normal sized?

you all seem to be with male competitors.


----------



## Natalie Jakomis

Yes I agree it does very much depend on how you carry it off...Plus I'd like to think that female bodybuilders/figure competitors are excellent examples of how a woman can have a fit, trained and shapely body - Feminie qualities associated with women.

Comparing what I looked like in 2006 on holiday to how I looked just before the NABBA Britain this year, I'd have to say I looked more feminie just before the Brits...Although I think I have definitely aged in 3 years, I looked so young back then. :tongue:

http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm33/MartinJones2000/Nats%20Album/IMG_1320.jpg[/img]"]


----------



## 3752

What a difference Nat and welcome to the site


----------



## Guest

crazycal1 said:


> so would any of you competitor type ladies go out with someone normal sized?
> 
> you all seem to be with male competitors.


Normal sized whats that then, i dont think i could find a guy that was super slim very attactive because thats simply not my ''type'' ive always been more attracted to bigger set guys. More to grab onto maybe!!!

xx


----------



## Guest

Natalie Jakomis said:


> Yes I agree it does very much depend on how you carry it off...Plus I'd like to think that female bodybuilders/figure competitors are excellent examples of how a woman can have a fit, trained and shapely body - Feminie qualities associated with women.
> 
> Comparing what I looked like in 2006 on holiday to how I looked just before the NABBA Britain this year, I'd have to say I looked more feminie just before the Brits...Although I think I have definitely aged in 3 years, I looked so young back then. :tongue:
> 
> http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm33/MartinJones2000/Nats%20Album/IMG_1320.jpg[/img]"]


Welcome nat

massive difference there, cant beleive that first pic was only 2006 lot of muscle gained between those pictures,

xx


----------



## Natalie Jakomis

' said:


> Welcome nat
> 
> massive difference there' date=' cant beleive that first pic was only 2006 lot of muscle gained between those pictures,
> 
> xx[/quote']
> 
> Yeh I was quite surprised too. I haven't looked at older pics for ages. Gone are the days when I all I did was cardio everyday.


----------



## Pikey1466867920

I like female muscle, but would draw a distinction between feminine muscle and ladies who've indulged in a few too many androgens, it's a shame often when female muscle is in the media it's the more extreme male look which is upheld as the norm. All the women in the photos look great .

I did go out with a girl for a while who was heavier muscled than me and had indulged in some serious androgens, we were both power lifters at the time we got on great but she was more into girls... Also quite amusing because my Dad at first thought she was a guy, he thought I was gay...

Its attitude and poise which make a women feminine not how much muscle they carry


----------



## Guest

Pikey said:


> Its attitude and poise which make a women feminine not how much muscle they carry


very well put

xx


----------



## Wendy1466867972

My thoughts exactly Pikey... And I dont think I could be with a guy who was super slim.. like a man to be a man, bigger ummm... hugs


----------



## crazycal1

err ok then would you go out with either an averaged size man 12 stone,average height not fat not thin,just didnt train..

as above someone who did train?

the stereotype is that a competitive chick would only go out with a real big dude..(thats pretty much what i saw at the shows too)


----------



## Guest

crazycal1 said:


> err ok then would you go out with either an averaged size man 12 stone,average height not fat not thin,just didnt train..
> 
> as above someone who did train?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> i probably wouldnt be as instantly attracted to an ''average'' guy as much as a muscular guy. But if i got to know them it wouldnt put me off the fact they didnt train.
> 
> xx


----------



## Natalie Jakomis

' said:


> crazycal1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> err ok then would you go out with either an averaged size man 12 stone' date='average height not fat not thin,just didnt train..
> 
> as above someone who did train?
> 
> QUOTE']
> 
> i probably wouldnt be as instantly attracted to an ''average'' guy as much as a muscular guy. But if i got to know them it wouldnt put me off the fact they didnt train.
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> I Wouldn't agree with that Rach.... I'd have to go for a big man LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## 3752

' said:


> Normal sized whats that then' date=' i dont think i could find a guy that was super slim very attactive because thats simply not my ''type'' ive always been more attracted to bigger set guys. More to grab onto maybe!!!
> 
> xx[/quote']so chubby guys then awe poor shane
> 
> 
> 
> Pikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like female muscle, but would draw a distinction between feminine muscle and ladies who've indulged in a few too many androgens, it's a shame often when female muscle is in the media it's the more extreme male look which is upheld as the norm. All the women in the photos look great .
> 
> 
> 
> in my experiance with the girls i have prepped the supplement side of things are kept to a minimum shame the media and those who slate the girls don't realise it is not the many that have this look...
Click to expand...


----------



## crazycal1

lol btw just being hypothetical not after a date off anyone :becky:


----------



## EXTREME

Rachael you said "I dont think i could find a guy that was super slim very attactive because thats simply not my ''type'' ive always been more attracted to bigger set guys. More to grab onto maybe!", does this put you in the chubby chaser class with my Jo?


----------



## EXTREME

Oh, Natalie, welcome to the site, your transformation has been incredible and parsonally I like the way you look in picture 2 way better than picture 1, you look fab.


----------



## andyboro1466867929

i pretty much agree with pikeys explanation and that it is a lot to do with the woman themselves... there definitely are attractive female bbers out there and i honestly wouldnt say i was intimidated (although i would be p!ssed if my mrs could lift more than me lol).

besides, it would be good to have a girl who actually cared as much about looking after themselves and didnt want to spend every weekend getting drunk and barfing!


----------



## Guest

Extreme said:


> Rachael you said "I dont think i could find a guy that was super slim very attactive because thats simply not my ''type'' ive always been more attracted to bigger set guys. More to grab onto maybe!", does this put you in the chubby chaser class with my Jo?


i think it the other way round at the moment shane is the lean one im the tubby one

xx


----------



## franki3

Defo find fitness looking girls so to speak more attractive than bodybuilding..

But saying that I saw some bodybuilding girls at expo and put it this way I wouldn't roll over them to get to London(sorry London but you know wot I mean)


----------



## Mikeelarge

I would have to agree with Franki in that although the level of muscle carried by some female bb is mighty impressive I am a big fan of the nicely toned look (eg, second picture on the first page) as i think it clearly shows off the fantastic female figure without being overly big or veiny. :becky:


----------



## Bhoy-Wonder

Im with the guys that the fitness look as opposed to the body building look is the better look of the 2...Me being 12st 7lbs though maybe it is about not wanting a girl with bigger muscles maybe that is part of it.

Al;though having seen Mavi Gioia for the first time on this thread and googling her...god almighty id let her beat me up lol...she is sex on legs.....bit muscly in the show look, but natural at the beach with those bikinis etc...my goodness she looks good


----------



## fajarini11

Wow... very amazing women


----------



## XXXMina

I think toned , ripped, strong and sexy is the way forward "Girl Power"!!!!


----------



## EXTREME

Most definitely, look at people like Beyonce who go from being soft and very curvy to being quite defined and toned, when people like that are happy to gain muscle it brings a higher level of acceptability of a woman being sexy and toned to the general public.


----------



## Ghost1466867995

XXXMina said:


> I think toned , ripped, strong and sexy is the way forward "Girl Power"!!!!


yeah, I use to say I'd never go for a girl with a better 6 pack than me lol ...

but recently lots of dancers have been coming to the fighter classes at our gym,

and within weeks look even more stunning, and some are even strong! ( got a shock whilst grappling with a small girl)

so i think the athletic functional body is perfect for a girl.


----------



## kriptikchicken

Tubbylove said:


> Pictures number two from first set and number one from second set are perfect anything more and i thinks its a bit much


^^^ I approve of this post. :clap2:


----------



## justheretosnoop

Ha, I second that!


----------



## Cathy the Chef

TheCrazyCal said:


> so would any of you competitor type ladies go out with someone normal sized?
> 
> you all seem to be with male competitors.


Only because bodybuilders understand bodybuilders lol - the last date I went on they boy txt me the next day and asked me to go out again that night - I said I was busy so he txt back "give yourself a break from the gym and come out tonight" - I wasn't actually going to the gym that night I just had other plans lol but he would obiously never understand me - I didn't go out with him again! It's not that I think it's important for a guy to be muscley to look good, but it's important to me that he'd understand my commitment to training and my diet or I can't really see a relationship working.

It really anoys me that people judge women for being to muscley - I think it's more women who do it than men! I can't believe how often people say "you don't wan't to get too muscley" or "you don't want to end up looking like a man" - I think I'd be a pretty funny looking man with long hair, boobs and a sparkley dress! If you told someone you were an olympic runner they would be really impressed and ask you all about it, but if you say you're a bodybuilder they look at you like you have some kind of tropical disease! I just try to ignore them - as long as I like the way I look what business is it of anyone elses?


----------



## technojeffro

deff think too much muscle in a girl is nt a good look.


----------



## The Trixsta

I think woman with muscles look hot! IMO! Much prefer to a standard woman no matter her size, slim or fat. Dream girl is a muscle type girl  Anyone hook me up? lol


----------



## sabbbozgur

Wendy said:


> Good point.. so many times I hear people say, how female bodybuilders are 'huge and look like men'
> 
> I think if the girl is aware of how attractive she is then she isnt likely to lose that feminine side of her.. but it is possible to lose touch of that feminine side of you..There are things we need to do, such as feet in trainers all the time aint nice!! and hand cream even when you do use gloves...!!! Plus finding clothes to fit nice.. there are ways to not go 'too far'


hello ..w ell skinny guy here. i cannot put on weight. is it normal if a guy is quite skinny fwith no muscles for you? engineer here btw


----------



## sabbbozgur

skinny guy here agrees you


----------

